# Why can't pregnant woman use Yeast Infection Medicine?



## stiles' mummy (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm 5 weeks pregnant and suffering from the worst yeast infection. Why do they recommend pregnant women not use OTC Yeast Medication such as Monistat or Canisten (sp?). Do I really need to call my doctor, schedule an appt and go in to see her for this??

I've read up on some alternative natural methods and am trying the clove of garlic wrapped in cheese cloth and used as a suppository in the vagina. Has anyone tried this? Does it work? This is only day 2 that I've been using this method. So far I haven't seen any results


----------



## BabyHaysMama (Aug 7, 2007)

I think that OTC yeast infection medicines say on the box not to use them for legal reasons. I think that this early in your pregnancy it may be a good idea to talk to your health care provider about it. They may say that it's okay for you to use it.

I had the worst yeast infection starting father's day weekend. I've never had one before in my life and tried many natural remedies. But for them to work you have to be diligent and may have to cut out sugar completely. That was something I wasn't ready to do. So after a month of fighting the yeast, I finally called my midwife and got the go ahead for a 7 day Monistat treatment. It's nice to have the relief.

I tried the garlic too and although it seemed to help after a few days, I gave up on it rather quickly.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

I've used OTC yeast infection creams many times during pregnancy. The only thing my care providers have said regarding using them is to make sure to get the 7-day treatment because it is more effective.


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

I hadn't heard not to use them. I just got over an awful yeast infection and was told by both my OB adn the pharmacist to use an OTC yeast cream. 7 day treatment thing. I tried soaking in a bath tub with avinegar soultion adn that eased teh pain but only teh OTC cleared up teh infection... and not until after i ended up with a UTI as well







:


----------



## jldumm (Sep 6, 2006)

there are some that are better than others because of which ingrediants go into your bloodsteam and pass through the placenta..... the pharmacist can tell you whcih ones

i have tried garlic and acidopholus and only the garlic worked for me. better than the meds but stinky!!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Clove of garlic wrapped in cheese cloth? Sounds like whoever gave that advice is waaaay too nervous about how stingy garlic juice is.

Take the clove, chop slits into it, and press it a bit, once it's nice and open and juicy, pop that inside. Change it out every couple of hours. Also, eat more yogurt if you eat dairy, probiotics if you don't. You should feel better overnight.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

http://www.perinatology.com/exposures/druglist.htm

A place you can look up all the different chemicals in medications.


----------



## stiles' mummy (Jan 16, 2005)

sapphire_chan,

Thanks I will try this method instead. Thanks for the link as well.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

My MW just told me to use Monistat. It helped immediately (by day 2).

Ahhhh......no more itchies.


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

I was told to use monistat as well and it worked. I'm on progesterone suppositories and those make me get yeast infections when I'm pg.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

I had a yeast infection when I was in my first trimester. My doc just said not to insert the med all the way into my vagina. Just go half way. But I used over the counter stuff.


----------



## HisBeautifulWife (Jun 18, 2008)

Plain, sugar free yogurt works wonders when applied locally...though it can get messy.


----------



## herins (May 2, 2008)

According to my ob-gyn: you are not supposed to take OTC medicines if you have not had a yeast infection before and are not certain that this is one (because vaginitis could be overlooked). If you have previously experienced the hell of a yeast infection, you will recognize the symptoms and can medicate the way you usually do.


----------



## momto3wantingmore (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeast infections are always what tip me off to being pregnant as I only really get them during pg and always get a really nasty one in the very begining few weeks. I was told the otc were ok and no one spec. if the 7 day was better then the 1 day so I always use the 1 day if yogert doesn't work. I don't think I could wait 7 days


----------



## Nillarilla (Nov 20, 2007)

My midwife suggested boric acid in gelatin capsules for 10 days and then fermalac supps (acidopholis) for 10 days thereafter.


----------



## mommabear207 (Nov 19, 2007)

one of the active ingredients in yeast meds they don't recommend for pregnant women it begins with an f but the others are ok. i got a yeast infection and called the ob and they told which were ok. i ended up with using monistat and they always say to use 7 day one.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I had a YI before I knew I was pg with #5 and used pearl probiotics, acidophilus, plain organic yogurt, boiron yeast away suppositories and eliminated sugar completely from my diet. Everything was clear in 2 days and I had no regrets about what nasty chemicals I put in my body during the 2ww when I found out I was pregnant


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

My midwife also suggested boric acid in gelatin caps. I also got a yeast infection in my first trimester and feel like i'm maybe getting another one. I ended up not doing the boric acid and used otc instead. I'm thinking maybe i should do something right now, my due date is in 7 weeks and i'd hate to have a yeast infection at delivery.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I also used a 7 day treatment at the advice of my midwife. She did specifically say that the 7 day one is more effective, so I put up with it for 7 long days.

I actually wasn't even having symptoms of a YI, I was having lots of BH contrax at 27 weeks, and when I went in to see her, she did an internal to make sure I wasn't in PTL. She found evidence of the YI waaaay up there, and said that could be causing the BH contrax.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 2, 2006)

Boric acid in gelatin caps is the best! I've used OTC stuff and it works okay but I find it very irritating and doesnt' always get the job done. Boric acid has never irritated me and seems to clear up the issues faster and more completely. Plus it's less messy and dirt cheap!


----------



## moonyoungi (Jul 3, 2007)

I thought it's not recommended because fungicides are highly toxic...?


----------



## Lexi_029 (May 22, 2006)

I was told it was 100% fine to use Monistat. The midwife was supposed to prescribe me something for them and she forgot so I was okayed to grab some Monistat. The first yeast infection I've ever had... I was so mad.


----------



## stiles' mummy (Jan 16, 2005)

So I finally broke down and bought some Monistat 7 Day treatment. I'm on day 4 and OMG....what a relief







. Yeast infections are the worst!!!


----------

